# SCS 1200 and Great stuff ?



## snakemansnakes (Jan 19, 2012)

I think this topic would be a good idea for people like myself who are brand spankin' new to this wonderful hobby of keeping dart frogs. I plan on using SCS 1200 silicone and Great Stuff for my background, but cannot for the life of me locate these two items locally. Does anyone know anywhere online (United States) that you can order these and get them shipped to you? Now a question I have about the GS is which exact one should I get? They have multiple different ones and don't want to make a mistake that could be detrimental to my future inhabitants health. Thank you to any and all who can help me.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Snakes, the greatstuff expanding foam is easily found in home depot and lowes home improvement stores (and online). The 'type' of greatstuff to use should be between the different sizes it expands (fills) to; example: 'Gaps and Craks', windows and doors, or the 1+inch foam. I believe it's bad to use the fire retardant one, or the pest version.

I personally was also not able to find that specific silicone, the SCS 1200. However I used the one from Home Depot, (GE premium waterproof silicone)couldn't find one at lowes, at least near me. There are a lot of different versions of silicone blends, but as long as you get the one that says 100% silicone I believe you will be fine. Hopefully others can confirm.

I waited 3 to 4 weeks air drying mine, but I also used the 'toulene' thinner with peat moss and silicone when I did mine.

Good luck


----------



## snakemansnakes (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks!

However i'm on HD.com right now and they dont say anything about waterproof, only kitchen and bath and window and door. I know I need to go with a clear instead of black but am having the darndest time figuring out which one exactly.

GE Silicone at The Home Depot


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GE Silicone 1 is a good one to use. I have used this one Silicone I 9.8 oz. Clear Window and Door Caulk-GE012A 24C at The Home Depot on many vivs, including a dozen built from the ground up.
Here is a good thread on silicone safety. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal.html
It discusses the possible dangers of the Organotins in GE Silicone 2.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone swears by the GE 1 and GE II silicone, you can buy them on amazon they have them for pretty cheap.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I Went out to HD at 6 this morning and picked up a couple tubes of GE I and gaps and cracks GS. Btw, my first viv will be a 12x12x18. . Once I get started i'll start a thread.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sick Man! I'm also starting my first 18x18x18, its exciting huh? I just want to get off work already so I can go home and start working on it!

A word of advice, I recommend you place some of that egg crate stuff (light diffuser) on the walls before you put the GS on it helps the GS adhere to the crate rather then the glass. sometimes gas build ups will occur inside the GS and it will actually detach it self from the glass and make holes in your background.

You can silicone the egg crate to the glass, then put GS on that, then silicone the GS and add coco and your good to go!

Keep us posted!


----------



## snakemansnakes (Jan 19, 2012)

When I silicone the diffuser to the back wall, should I let it dry before applying the GS or do it right after? Also am I going to want to do the background the whole back of the tank top to bottom or just to the top where the soil mix will meet it? 

Thanks for all of the help everyone. I LOVE this site!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

You should probably let it dry completely before you add the GS to the background. Also when you make your background make it a little deeper than where your soil will meet it so that frogs cannot get stuck behind.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes let the silicone dry, then once its dry you can start spraying the GS.

I'm actually going to gorilla glue my 3' net pots (empty) to the egg crate, let them cure then spray GS over them this way I dont have to hold them in place while I GS them to the egg crate.

maybe you can do this as well.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

mimic711 said:


> Sick Man! I'm also starting my first 18x18x18, its exciting huh? I just want to get off work already so I can go home and start working on it!
> 
> A word of advice, I recommend you place some of that egg crate stuff (light diffuser) on the walls before you put the GS on it helps the GS adhere to the crate rather then the glass. sometimes gas build ups will occur inside the GS and it will actually detach it self from the glass and make holes in your background.
> 
> ...


How would you know? You're just starting your first build. Perhaps stick to giving advice on things you have actual experience with.

To the OP, I always use the GS in the Red Can, I believe that's the Gaps & Cracks type. I clean the glass with alcohol and I've never had a problem with it falling off the glass. The key is not to put it on too thick, and to let it cure fully, it may take a few days to cure all the way through.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> To the OP, I always use the GS in the Red Can, I believe that's the Gaps & Cracks type. I clean the glass with alcohol and I've never had a problem with it falling off the glass. The key is not to put it on too thick, and to let it cure fully, it may take a few days to cure all the way through.


I use the black 'pond' version and it doesn't seem to adhere to glass quite as well. If you're using that version I would recommend putting some silicon on the glass prior to GS'ing.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> How would you know? You're just starting your first build. Perhaps stick to giving advice on things you have actual experience with.
> 
> I have made vivs before but never for dart frogs I assume these methods will work for any viv.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

GS is supposed to cure in 8hrs, but I always wait 24hrs then you can sculpt the GS with a sand stone or knife, i personally just leave it alone cause its a pain to sculpt, plus your going to coat it with coco and what ever else your going to use so your not really going to notice it imo.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

mimic711 said:


> GS is supposed to cure in 8hrs, but I always wait 24hrs then you can sculpt the GS with a sand stone or knife, i personally just leave it alone cause its a pain to sculpt, plus your going to coat it with coco and what ever else your going to use so your not really going to notice it imo.


I usually wait at least 48 hours for it to cure. I figure the stuff in the middle is gonna stay wet and take the longest to cure. Plus unlike a crestie viv or something like that, you're gonna have higher humidity in a frog viv. IMO carving it exposes the spongy inner layers and the covering will adhere better. I personally have switched from using the coco fiber to using peat moss. I adhere it with Titebond II though I do want to give the Titebond III a try on my next build. I like the peat moss because it's a bit darker than the coco fiber. IMO the plants and frogs "pop" more because of the contrast.


----------

